# Goodbye CM Punk?



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What kind of crazy burial was that? Now we have to deal with cringe Moxley as champ....Looks like Punk is on his way out sadly


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

Well that unification match sucked.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep it's over for him...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What kind of crazy burial was that? Now we have to deal with cringe Moxley as champ....Looks like Punk is on his way out sadly


Tk putting him back in line.....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

izhack111 said:


> Yep it's over for him...


Looks like no MJF either...Not sure what's going on, all that hype for a 5 second match


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That’s a company killer.

Probably other people like me specifically watching Dynamite for that match and that’s what they offer up?

WCW would be proud.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm honestly speechless...wow

If this was anyone other than Mox I'd be pissed tbh. But I'm glad my #2 squashed my #1 if someone was going to. 

Still though...this is heartbreaking. I really hope this is somehow all a work, but I'm heavily doubting it now.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

The one fucking time I give this company a chance due to Triple H absolutely ruining WWE with midgets. 

I just don't understand what pro wrestling has become. I really don't.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

If I had to guess, Punk wanted to put Mox over as thee guy, undisputed, and not an interim champ

Just wish they crowned a new champ from the start instead of the whole interim deal. Jesus this is gonna hurt Punk and the company, no matter how many people like Mox

Punk’s reign was a bust


----------



## duggletman (5 mo ago)

aew’s version of the finger poke of doom.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Could be a number of things: 


This leads to Punk's heel turn down the line.
Punk is legit gone.
His foot injury is much worse than they thought and needs a lot more healing, so he dropped the belt to get rid of the interim thing.
There's some sort of work going on.

I couldn't tell you which one of these is it, but it'll be interesting to see what it is.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The death of AEW begins tonight


----------



## duggletman (5 mo ago)

what did you expect when smarks run a company


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

Edit: I was being rude. Sorry.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think he came back too soon and he probably wanted to relinquish the championship like he wanted to because he was and probably is still injured in the first place. No reason to keep the title hostage and continue on with this Interim championship thing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> That’s a company killer.
> 
> Probably other people like me specifically watching Dynamite for that match and that’s what they offer up?
> 
> WCW would be proud.


Exactly, this makes me wanna stop watching, that was just bad...


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

please do,


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good Bunny said:


> If I had to guess, Punk wanted to put Mox over as thee guy, undisputed, and not an interim champ
> 
> Just wish they crowned a new champ from the start instead of the whole interim deal. Jesus this is gonna hurt Punk and the company, no matter how many people like Mox
> 
> Punk’s reign was a bust


Reality check, Punk is a bust.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I flipped back to my video game for a bit since i assumed this would be the main event to see the replay that just aired... wtf was that?? Booker of the year strikes again.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Reality check, Punk is a bust.


How so? He gave Rampage it's highest rating ever, he's over af and his segments draw pretty consistently solid to good ratings.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DZ Crew said:


> How so? He gave Rampage it's highest rating ever, he's over af and his segments draw pretty consistently solid to good ratings.


Lol of course, people have been desperate for that cry baby pipe bomb. 1 rating bump means nothing. The hype is over and the promoting is in the same position before him.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Holy!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562608020042829824


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If you wanted to sell the idea that Punk has been fed up and wanting to leave, then you have to squash him after he threatens to leave. It’s the same thing we just saw with MJF. We have 60 years of believing a squash means a guy is going out on his back.

This is some well thought out, meta wrestling work that involves a very small circle, likely consisting of Punk, Omega, Page, FTR, MJF, Bucks, and TK.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Seriously, how old are you guys ?

The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....it's not possible that people with a reasoning that weak can be adults

You don't seem to use your brain, you're always stuck on the moment and never think about why something happened. You only care about the result of a match and put aside every important details before, during and after the match.

You want to be surprised, to have great storylines but you never give AEW (or even WWE) the time to tell a story. In every great story you have shocking moments and things that you weren't prepare for.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Lol of course, people have been desperate for thay cry baby pipe bomb. 1 rating bump means nothing. The hype is over and the promoting is in the same position before him


He helps them stay afloat with ratings when he's on. He's been doing his job just fine in that regard. Unless you're stone cold, the rock or maybe Cena you're not gonna cause the next boom in wrestling that so many people claimed would happen when he and Bryan signed. Booker of the year definitely didn't help matters but to call him a bust is laughable.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh boy still some people wanted to defend this,

Imagine if this were WWE, those idiots will screaming bullshit and burial left and right


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

lesenfanteribles said:


> I think he came back too soon and he probably wanted to relinquish the championship like he wanted to because he was and probably is still injured in the first place. No reason to keep the title hostage and continue on with this Interim championship thing.


A few weeks ago at C2E2 my son was in line to get Punks autograph and he had his foot all iced up and was hobbling around. I was quite shocked when we saw him come back on Dynamite a week later after the convention, considering the way we saw him at C2E2. For right now, I will think that he is still somewhat not healed and they wanted to just get the belt off of him and on to Mox to end this interim champion garbage.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm convinced he's unfit to wrestle, but intending on coming back at some point. I don't think anything else makes sense.

If he were fired or walking out because he'd pissed too many people off, or even if his career was over because of the injury, I can't imagine the match would be booked like that - they'd just have Moxley crush him - and even if he was unwilling to do that, I can't imagine the commentators would have been protecting him so much by putting it down to him coming back too soon.

I can't imagine it's a work because why would you blow up your world title match two weeks before the PPV if he's fit to wrestle? Are we supposed to believe Punk comes back from being unable to walk after aggravating a broken foot after 10 days? I suppose they _could_ do that, but I don't think it's likely.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DZ Crew said:


> He helps them stay afloat with ratings when he's on. He's been doing his job just fine in that regard. Unless you're stone cold, the rock or maybe Cena you're not gonna cause the next boom in wrestling that so many people claimed would happen when he and Bryan signed. Booker of the year definitely didn't help matters but to call him a bust is laughable.


The ratings haven't changed with him. Same flailing rating before he was there. CM punk is nothing but a wrestling mark feeder, he's not relevant outside desperate marks. People need to stop acting like he is. It's clear his run has sucked in aew and even the hype isn't holding up.

I've been saying booker of the year for 3 years now snd finally many people realize. He for sure doesn't help! I agree.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, how old are you guys ?
> 
> The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....
> 
> ...


That's fair but why not make this match the main event? Especially if you want people to tune in throughout the entire show. Instead you put on a heatless tournament 6 man cluster fuck. Even if this is all a work which it very likely is, Tony is still doing it ass backwards and not using all parties involved to their full potential.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

captainzombie said:


> A few weeks ago at C2E2 my son was in line to get Punks autograph and he had his foot all iced up and was hobbling around. I was quite shocked when we saw him come back on Dynamite a week later after the convention, considering the way we saw him at C2E2. For right now, I will think that he is still somewhat not healed and they wanted to just get the belt off of him and on to Mox to end this interim champion garbage.


In that case, it makes sense to take it off him if he is not healing as fast as he can. He's also not getting any younger and the kinds of moves he does puts him at further risk of more injuries.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## babyeatermax (Sep 2, 2016)

Off. That was a brutal burial. I bet jobbing to the Rock in a competitive match doesn't seem so bad now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You have to take off your damn mind that losing a match quickly = bury.....

seriously are you that simple minded ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, how old are you guys ?
> 
> The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....it's not possible that people with a reasoning that weak can be adults
> 
> ...


You don't squash one of your major stars in a random episode of Dynamite at that...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DZ Crew said:


> That's fair but why not make this match the main event? Especially if you want people to tune in throughout the entire show. Instead you put on a heatless tournament 6 man cluster fuck. Even if this is all a work which it very likely is, Tony is still doing it ass backwards and not using all parties involved to their full potential.


The reaction would have been even worse if this happened in the main event


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Maybe he wasn't fully recovered and they brought him back to officially make Ambrose the champion and he's now gonna take time off until he is fully recovered? Even in kayfabe, just play it off as a half fit Punk going up against Ambrose.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rbl85 said:


> You have to take off your damn mind that losing a match quickly = bury.....
> 
> seriously are you that simple minded ?


I have zero interest in watching Jon "cringe" wrestle crap Moxley continuing as champion


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, how old are you guys ?
> 
> The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....it's not possible that people with a reasoning that weak can be adults
> 
> ...


Sure, but this was just next level bizarre and made Punk seem like a bitch. Either Punk is done or his injury is far worse than we thought. You don't have the top guy in the company squashed like that unless something serious is going on. This wasn't just for shock value. That's for sure.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Clearly hes still hurt, u guys dont know what a real burial is


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You don't squash one of your major stars in a random episode of Dynamite at that...


Of course you can if you have a story to tell.

Who knows maybe Punk is going to turn heel and team up with a returning MJF.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

There isn't a single punk mark that actually wants anything but to have him do exactly what they predict to happen. Sounds like a boring movie.

He will return as a heel crying like a bitch and fnas will cum themselves as if it's the best thing to ever happen in wrestling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> There isn't a single punk mark that actually wants anything but to have him do exactly what they predict to happen. Sounds like a boring movie.
> 
> He will return as a heel crying like a bitch and fnas will cum themselves as if it's the best thing to ever happen in wrestling.


Punk as a face did and said things that a heel would normaly do and say


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> If you wanted to sell the idea that Punk has been fed up and wanting to leave, then you have to squash him after he threatens to leave. It’s the same thing we just saw with MJF. We have 60 years of believing a squash means a guy is going out on his back.
> 
> This is some well thought out, meta wrestling work that involves a very small circle, likely consisting of Punk, Omega, Page, FTR, MJF, Bucks, and TK.



It's not, it's insanely predictable. Why are people so desperate to see him cry and bitch like a pussy. His heel ways is trash and generic. You all will cum when he returns as a heel and do just that. Most over rated generic trash this business has ever had.

The fact you think this is well thought out says how much fans are desperate for him to do exactly what they predict


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why do people keep offering up "Punk must be injured far worse than they thought" as a genuine explanation? Surely people realise how dumb, illogical and ridiculous that sounds?

If he was legitimately that badly injured he wouldn't be coming back and working any match at all. They'd just say unfortunately Punk isn't able to return any time soon and he then relinquishes the title.

Of all the possible scenarios, that one is 100% not the answer.


----------



## Icerob24 (10 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly, this makes me wanna stop watching, that was just bad...


Horse shit!! I will never watch AEW again in time MJF and FTR will be in the wwe


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep offering up "Punk must be injured far worse than they thought" as a genuine explanation? Surely people realise how dumb, illogical and ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> If he was legitimately that badly injured he wouldn't be coming back and working any match at all. They'd just say unfortunately Punk isn't able to return any time soon and he then relinquishes the title.
> 
> Of all the possible scenarios, that one is 100% not the answer.


If he can do a brief match it makes more sense to do it to put Moxley over than to just have it awarded to him.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

This type of squash makes sense if you have a monster like Wardlow doing it. Coming from a guy like Mox, this looks really bad. I’m sure it’s the injury, but I’m shocked he couldn’t tough it out for at least a 15 minute match. There’s plenty of shortcuts you can do to get around an injury. Maybe this is just AEW being scared to ask Punk to gut it out because they are afraid of him putting them on blast like he did WWE.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep offering up "Punk must be injured far worse than they thought" as a genuine explanation? Surely people realise how dumb, illogical and ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> If he was legitimately that badly injured he wouldn't be coming back and working any match at all. They'd just say unfortunately Punk isn't able to return any time soon and he then relinquishes the title.
> 
> Of all the possible scenarios, that one is 100% not the answer.


Exactly, this was very strange


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

It’s an angle.

If he were still hurt legitimately, he would’ve have been wrestling at all tonight.

if he were leaving, they wouldn’t have given him an excuse for this loss, with the foot injury. They would have just had Moxley destroy him straight up.

the loss was just to set up a rematch where Punk will get his win back and redeem himself


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Now I wish I watched AEW

Fuck CM Punk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly, this was very strange


Still not as strange than the "lol he gone" explanation....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he can do a brief match it makes more sense to do it to put Moxley over than to just have it awarded to him.


Why not have him just relinquish instead of losing his first match in AEW to a squash ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> It's not, it's insanely predictable. Why are people so desperate to see him cry and bitch like a pussy. His heel ways is trash and generic. You all will cum when he returns as a heel and do just that. Most over rated generic trash this business has ever had.
> 
> The fact you think this is well thought out says how much fans are desperate for him to do exactly what they predict


No, it’s designed for a “tribute act” to Shawn and Bret.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he can do a brief match it makes more sense to do it to put Moxley over than to just have it awarded to him.


No, it doesn't. 

There is no way whatsoever that if he was that badly injured that either he or AEW would risk even further, more serious and long term injury to the biggest star in the company by having him come back to do any sort of match at all.

Again, that is absolutely, blatantly not what is going in here.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why not have him just relinquish instead of losing his first match in AEW to a squash ?


Because it probably make more sense to do that with the story they have in mind


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rbl85 said:


> Because it probably make more sense to do that with the story they have in mind


lol all this is going to do is turn people away...


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why not have him just relinquish instead of losing his first match in AEW to a squash ?


Or better yet just wait and see if he can get cleared by all out if he's in fact still hurt. Plenty of other guys Mox and can roll around and bleed with in the meantime.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Fuck CM Punk


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep offering up "Punk must be injured far worse than they thought" as a genuine explanation? Surely people realise how dumb, illogical and ridiculous that sounds?
> 
> If he was legitimately that badly injured he wouldn't be coming back and working any match at all. They'd just say unfortunately Punk isn't able to return any time soon and he then relinquishes the title.
> 
> Of all the possible scenarios, that one is 100% not the answer.


How the hell do you even know if the guy is injured still or not. Are you with him at his home every day to see or are you backstage at an AEW show to know what is going on? Why can't people speculate he might be injured still while you want to keep seeing drama. This forum has turned into a cesspool of clowns the last few years and you are one of them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> It's not, it's insanely predictable. Why are people so desperate to see him cry and bitch like a pussy. His heel ways is trash and generic. You all will cum when he returns as a heel and do just that. Most over rated generic trash this business has ever had.
> 
> The fact you think this is well thought out says how much fans are desperate for him to do exactly what they predict


And fuck Punk. He’s a cunt


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> How the hell do you even know if the guy is injured still or not. Are you with him at his home every day to see or are you backstage at an AEW show to know what is going on? Why can't people speculate he might be injured still while you want to keep seeing drama. This forum has turned into a cesspool of clowns the last few years and you are one of them.


People can speculate it all they want. They're just fucking dumb as shit if they genuinely believe AEW, Khan or Punk himself would risk Punk's long term health and ability to perform and make money for the company to rush him back for a match knowing he's still seriously injured.

Just use your brain for fuck sake.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, how old are you guys ?
> 
> The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....it's not possible that people with a reasoning that weak can be adults
> 
> ...


I mean it's ironic that you'd imply others are being childish with such a nonsensical post. 

It doesn't matter _why_. This was a match that had been building the second Moxley won the title - Months in the making. People were tuning in to see a payoff or at the very least a satisfying development. I was tuning in for the first time in months to see this match. There is no explanation that will justify that fuckery. Whether Punk is leaving, hurt or dying you don't squash your top star on free TV mid-show. It makes everyone involved look bad and alienates the more casual viewers that may have turned in for that. If that were their goal then mission accomplished.

WWE has so much momentum right now. Tony Khan himself has admitted it's been a better show. They finally have their top star back and they serve up that bullshit. If you want nothing but surprises then hire Vince Russo, that was fucking dogshit.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It could be a work, he could be injured, he could be on his way out. We won't know until it happens.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All Out now main-eventless and looking pretty awful not having a huge match. Jericho vs Bryan is nice but not paying for that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> I mean it's ironic that you'd imply others are being childish with such a nonsensical post.
> 
> It doesn't matter _why_. This was a match that had been building the second Moxley won the title - Months in the making. People were tuning in to see a payoff or at the very least a satisfying development. I was tuning in for the first time in months to see this match. There is no explanation that will justify that fuckery. Whether Punk is leaving, hurt or dying you don't squash your top star on free TV mid-show. It makes everyone involved look bad and alienates the more casual viewers that may have turned in for that. If that were their goal then mission accomplished.
> 
> WWE has so much momentum right now. Tony Khan himself has admitted it's been a better show. They finally have their top star back and they serve up that bullshit. If you want nothing but surprises then hire Vince Russo, that was fucking dogshit.


Something unpredictable happening and you guys are in shambles.

I mean if you only wants matches 100% predictable then good for you.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we have to consider that TK is a mark and I think he definitely wants Jon Moxley to be PWI #1 again


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He's not leaving, he'll be back eventually (maybe next week for all we know to set up another match).

The only thing I point out as of now is a lot of people saying he's coming back as a heel. And it's like, the way that match ended is tailor made for a babyface comeback. What did they do tonight to make people think he'll be a heel when he returns, assuming he's going to be out an extended period of time again.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The way he stared back at the ring, with the medical attendants helping him backstage = 100% sympathetic babyface moment


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

I hope he is leaving because I can't stand fucking stand CM Punk, and ironically everyone is now just taking Punk's word for it when he addressed the Hangman rumors. Him walking out of companies definitely wouldn't be unique to WWE then and maybe people would finally permanently see through him. I didn't even see his hype when he was in WWE, but in AEW he's definitely so washed now and looks even more homeless than he already did.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

When CM Punk is being carried out from the ring by men as if he can't put weight on his leg then no one can blame people for speculating that he is still hurt and is simply needing to take more time off. They did do this match on a random Dynamite after all instead of waiting for the PPV.

CM Punk did say before he took time off he wanted to vacate the title but Tony Khan wouldn't let him. Punk got to do what he wanted after all.

Unless reports say otherwise I don't think that this is the end of Punk in AEW and he hasn't been a bust there. I have been negative on Punk at times but I am also fair. Maybe over time we will find out what the truth behind it all is. For now, I am going with thinking that Punk is still indeed hurt and wont be ready for All Out and so he did this match to put over Moxley as THE champ. When Punk is back he probably will get another shot and should get one.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope this means heel Punk is coming. He thrives being a heel and I'm beyond sick of this trash babyface character he's been playing


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> That’s a company killer.
> 
> Probably other people like me specifically watching Dynamite for that match and that’s what they offer up?
> 
> WCW would be proud.


Yea I don't even plan on watching when I get home from work now. Like why the frick would that slob Moxley win???


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Yea I don't even plan on watching when I get home from work now. Like why the frick would that slob Moxley win???


Looking like a slob is better than looking like a methhead with a missing molar.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Maybe he wasn't fully recovered and they brought him back to officially make Ambrose the champion and he's now gonna take time off until he is fully recovered? Even in kayfabe, just play it off as a half fit Punk going up against Ambrose.



But wait a minute, Dubbalos here have been saying AEW is bringing MJF back when he can feud with Punk. So now MJF is gonna be out even longer in order to bring him back to feud with the guy who just got squashed in 3 minutes?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> Looking like a slob is better than looking like a methhead with a missing molar.


At least one of them actually knows how to wrestle. All Moxley has shown since leaving wwe is that he likes to bleed everywhere for no reason and throw terrible looking punches.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk jumped off the top rope in to the ring straight up during the intros, he wasn't hurt lol come on, there is just now way he would jump down on an injury and then a scripted 'hit' suddenly awakens the beast.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I did not watch but my guess would be that Cm Punk wasn't actually 100% medically cleared so he agreed to get squashed to drop the belt and come back for a story. I'm sure Tony Khan didn't force him to job he was likely ok and agreed to it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Either he leaves or Khan fires him


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I did not watch but my guess would be that Cm Punk wasn't actually 100% medically cleared so he agreed to get squashed to drop the belt and come back for a story. I'm sure Tony Khan didn't force him to job he was likely ok and agreed to it.


Why would you humiliate your biggest star on a random tv episode if that was the case? If he can’t compete he simply would’ve stayed home until his foot healed up. 

Makes no sense.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It could be a work, he could be injured, he could be on his way out. We won't know until it happens.


We talking about the guy who hates WWE and has said that his year in AEW is the best of his career. He's not on his way out, it has to be an angle.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> At least one of them actually knows how to wrestle. All Moxley has shown since leaving wwe is that he likes to bleed everywhere for no reason and throw terrible looking punches.


So you’re a Punk guy. Makes sense now. I had no idea.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Serpico Jones said:


> Why would you humiliate your biggest star on a random tv episode if that was the case? If he can’t compete he simply would’ve stayed home until his foot healed up.
> 
> Makes no sense.


I'm calling it but this had to be Punks idea. Tony Khan is a Punk mark he wouldn't book him to get squashed. Punk wanted it to go down like that.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Punk is the main cause of AEW's drama so the belt had to get off of him, next best thing to do is get him out of the company


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Obviously hes just injured and the finish was probably punks idea too

Still boring and a let down either way. Aew stinks... He was the only thing anyone cared to talk about

This match helped no one

Does anyone actually care more now that mox is champion over punk?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> So you’re a Punk guy. Makes sense now. I had no idea.


I like Punk, but I wouldn't call myself a Punk guy. If you asked me to pick between the two I'd take Punk over Mox, but I'll admit the guy is a prick and can come off as an entitled fuckwhit. Completely understandable why some wouldn't like him. As for Mox, I honestly preferred his work in WWE. Since coming to AEW i feel like he's regressed in ring.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> I like Punk, but I wouldn't call myself a Punk guy. If you asked me to pick between the two I'd take Punk over Mox, but I'll admit the guy is a prick and can come off as an entitled fuckwhit. Completely understandable why some wouldn't like him. As for Mox, I honestly preferred his work in WWE. Since coming to AEW i feel like he's regressed in ring.


I enjoy Punk’s in-ring work far more, but I do not enjoy the 4th wall breaking, pulling back the curtain bullshit that he and Eddie Kingston lean into too often. It’s lazy work, IMO.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> I enjoy Punk’s in-ring work far more, but I do not enjoy the 4th wall breaking, pulling back the curtain bullshit that he and Eddie Kingston lean into too often. It’s lazy work, IMO.


That's fair. He's still a great promo imo but he does rely on 4th wall breaking a little too often


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Very strange booking indeed


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

You cant tell me this isnt just lazy shock value russo booking

Why even have punk come back when they could have actually built up a halfway decent feud for the ppv instead


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Very strange booking indeed


50/50 injury booking. 😉


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

midgetlover69 said:


> You cant tell me this isnt just lazy shock value russo booking
> 
> Why even have punk come back when they could have actually built up a halfway decent feud for the ppv instead


Because you've got a mark booker at the helm who doesn't know what he's doing and won't let anyone with experience do it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> If you wanted to sell the idea that Punk has been fed up and wanting to leave, then you have to squash him after he threatens to leave. It’s the same thing we just saw with MJF. We have 60 years of believing a squash means a guy is going out on his back.
> 
> This is some well thought out, meta wrestling work that involves a very small circle, likely consisting of Punk, Omega, Page, FTR, MJF, Bucks, and TK.


That's my take on this too.

I think the execution has been great up until tonight's chapter. In isolation, this was a disaster for AEW in the moment, but hopefully viewers stick around for the payoff and they deliver when it's time to deliver. They're committed to this story and that means MJF won't appear until they planned it to happen ~6 months ago.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

And those neckbeards shitting on this year WrestleMania main event.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nah it's not goodbye. Tony for all his faults is not stupid. If he sided with the elite cause punk could not forgive cabana or be professional it would be the thing that kills the company.

Punk is the biggest star. Bigger than anyone in the elite with Omega being close. But with Omega pissing around in the trios Tony has no safe big money face.

So there's no fucking way punks done. I'm guessing it's a dumbass booking decision rather than a fucking stupid booking decision. 

And yes there's a difference. One is silly and hurts your company. The other is fatal.

You rectify all of this by firing colt


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> That's my take on this too.
> 
> I think the execution has been great up until tonight's chapter. In isolation, this was a disaster for AEW in the moment, but hopefully viewers stick around for the payoff and they deliver when it's time to deliver. They're committed to this story and that means MJF won't appear until they planned it to happen ~6 months ago.


I wanted to call a Mox squash, but I didn’t. Just predicted Mox winning, but I really did think if you’re committing to the worked shoot, blurred Kayfabe lines as they are clearly doing, then squashing Punk was the right call.

I just didn’t think they had it in them, and you ARE right: now that you are committed, you have to pay it off properly. I trust MJF on this front. The kid is a savant.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> I mean it's ironic that you'd imply others are being childish with such a nonsensical post.
> 
> It doesn't matter _why_. This was a match that had been building the second Moxley won the title - Months in the making. People were tuning in to see a payoff or at the very least a satisfying development. I was tuning in for the first time in months to see this match. There is no explanation that will justify that fuckery. Whether Punk is leaving, hurt or dying you don't squash your top star on free TV mid-show. It makes everyone involved look bad and alienates the more casual viewers that may have turned in for that. If that were their goal then mission accomplished.
> 
> WWE has so much momentum right now. Tony Khan himself has admitted it's been a better show. They finally have their top star back and they serve up that bullshit. If you want nothing but surprises then hire Vince Russo, that was fucking dogshit.


Agree 100%.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"it's a super meta work" 

"Punk isn't buried in story" 

I liked the match but @bdon and @rbl85 are hilarious with the takes


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> "it's a super meta work"
> 
> "Punk isn't buried in story"
> 
> I liked the match but @bdon and @rbl85 are hilarious with the takes


You don’t buy that this is going to lead to more “Punk is pissed and leaving” stories?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> "it's a super meta work"
> 
> "Punk isn't buried in story"
> 
> I liked the match but @bdon and @rbl85 are hilarious with the takes


Man you give way to much credit to the last 12 years of this business. Basically the worst period of wrestling ever.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Right at the beginning, he is top rope, jumps down just fine, wrestles just fine up until 3:52 mark, where he kicks Mox and grabs the opposite foot.

Come on, man, lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> You don’t buy that this is going to lead to more “Punk is pissed and leaving” stories?


No not from folk that actually want to enjoy AEW. 

I look at it like this, it can't work because we know Punk is totally willing to just say "eat my dick" and walk out of a promotion. Why now would he go

"oh I'm leaving, but I'll drive to Cleveland and do proper business first"

The only people who believe he's living are the folk who've been predicting the death of AEW since week 1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Man you give way to much credit to the last 12 years of this business. Basically the worst period of wrestling ever.


This period of wrestling has been fine, it's just not mainstream.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

anyway, I don't think Punk is leaving and I don't think this is 4D chess from Tony Khan either.

I think TK just wanted a shocking result on Dynamite and for Jon Moxley to become a dominant champion. My bet is he keeps the belt for a year. TK puts a gimmick match on every other show because he loves this shit. He loves violence and blood. He saw what Mox was doing as interim champion and he wanted more of it.

In addition, TK obviously loves this interim championship concept and it does put over the interim belt when the interim champ becomes the real champ.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Eastwood said:


> Punk jumped off the top rope in to the ring straight up during the intros, he wasn't hurt lol come on, there is just now way he would jump down on an injury and then a scripted 'hit' suddenly awakens the beast.


I saw that as well but if you watch it back he seems to be favoring the left foot even a slight grimace upon that landing and then with the match everything he did was protecting that foot from how he and mox distance themselves in the lockup to how he got off the mat out of the corner using his arms to shift the weight then holding the ropes again over mox to how he placed himself behind the ref being pulled off mox in the other corner he knew he just had to get a few good minutes out of it

anyways your mileage may vary but that’s what i saw


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I wanted to call a Mox squash, but I didn’t. Just predicted Mox winning, but I really did think if you’re committing to the worked shoot, blurred Kayfabe lines as they are clearly doing, then squashing Punk was the right call.
> 
> I just didn’t think they had it in them, and you ARE right: now that you are committed, you have to pay it off properly. I trust MJF on this front. The kid is a savant.


Yep, MJF is the key.

I think a lot of people were expecting MJF to show up tonight. Since that didn't happen, the talk will be backstage drama with Punk being the reason for this semi squash match.

I think the idea with last week's surprise announcement of a title match was that Punk and TK were arguing about the Hangman burial or Punk wanting out or whatever, and mid-show TK decided to take Punk off All Out and strip him of the title by booking this match in a rush backstage. They showed graphics for All Out at the start of last week's Dynamite, so the story they're selling is TK changing his mind mid-show as a result of Punk's promo and backstage drama that we're supposed to infer happened as a shoot.

I guess the next chapter has TK panicking and caving in to MJF's demands, which could be played out in a few ways, one of which could see MJF immediately getting a title match when he returns.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmaaaaaaaoooooooooo


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, MJF is the key.
> 
> I think a lot of people were expecting MJF to show up tonight. Since that didn't happen, the talk will be backstage drama with Punk being the reason for this semi squash match.
> 
> I think the idea with last week's surprise announcement of a title match was that Punk and TK were arguing about the Hangman burial or Punk wanting out or whatever, and mid-show TK decided to take Punk off All Out and strip him of the title by booking this match in a rush backstage. They showed graphics for All Out at the start of last week's Dynamite, so the story they're selling is TK changing his mind mid-show as a result of Punk's promo and backstage drama that we're supposed to infer happened as a shoot.


You, sir, are an astute thinker. You SEE what they are doing.

Watch the way Punk leaves the ring as he is being carried off: he was an angry, pissed off motherfucker watching HIS fans cheer the GARBAGE MATCH wrestler.

Punk is going away for a while as well.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Work. 100%. 

If he was still healing from foot surgery, you don't have him getting that physical. He was tossed right back into action with JAS two weeks ago and Moxley last week. Punk would've simply walked out to have same faceoff with Moxley. You follow that up with the same promo segment as they did. No multiple brawls on same night between them that could've put at risk your TV/PPV main event if he was still not cleared to compete on a bad wheel. 

Keep him home. Don't announce a match. Like they do with others. He wouldn't be doing shit like hopping around the ring to show he can put full weight on it if he was still injured. He wouldn't have just stood on the top turnbuckle (tonight) and let himself drop into the ring on two feet if he was still injured. Punk grabbing his left foot immediately after hitting Moxley with his right roundhouse kick. I didn't see any obvious sign of a tweak. I don't know what the end game is or isn't. I think there is some far reaching story they are going with when it comes to MJF and Punk. The commentary team is selling the same comeback story with Punk that they were doing with Danielson in returning from injury too soon. No reason to do this if he is leaving the company. Maybe this is paving the road for MJF's return next week cause Moxley vs Page won't attract buys. All you have to do is announce a battle royal for the title shot at All Out. Screw the rankings.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

*EH UPSET THIS SQUASH THAT …


WHO HAD MOX NOT GOING TO THE OUTSIDE AND OR BLEEDING TONIGHT

THATS WHERE THE REAL MONEY / WAGER COULD‘VE BEEN MADE *


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Why do you people think they put this on free tv in the first place? It’s part of a story made necessary by reality.

My theory: Punk isn’t healing up as fast as he and TK had hoped. So they work up this angle where he returns to the ring too soon, ‘re-injures’ himself as a way to respectfully get the title off him after claiming TK wanted him to keep it back when he first got injured. Now he can take all the time he wants to fully heal. They knew it would be a crap match, because IRL he’s still in no condition to work a full match and won’t be for some time, so they threw it on tv now instead of risking another ppv disaster. There’s no other reason why this got thrown together so quickly on free tv.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, MJF is the key.
> 
> I think a lot of people were expecting MJF to show up tonight. Since that didn't happen, the talk will be backstage drama with Punk being the reason for this semi squash match.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jay Trotter said:


> Work. 100%.
> 
> If he was still healing from foot surgery, you don't have him getting that physical. He was tossed right back into action with JAS two weeks ago and Moxley last week. Punk would've simply walked out to have same faceoff with Moxley. You follow that up with the same promo segment as they did. No multiple brawls on same night between them that could've put at risk your TV/PPV main event if he was still not cleared to compete on a bad wheel.
> 
> Keep him home. Don't announce a match. Like they do with others. He wouldn't be doing shit like hopping around the ring to show he can put full weight on it if he was still injured. He wouldn't have just stood on the top turnbuckle (tonight) and let himself drop into the ring on two feet if he was still injured. Punk grabbing his left foot immediately after hitting Moxley with his right roundhouse kick. I didn't see any obvious sign of a tweak. I don't know what the end game is or isn't. I think there is some far reaching story they are going with when it comes to MJF and Punk. The commentary team is selling the same comeback story with Punk that they were doing with Danielson in returning from injury too soon. No reason to do this if he is leaving the company. Maybe this is paving the road for MJF's return next week cause Moxley vs Page won't attract buys. All you have to do is announce a battle royal for the title shot at All Out. Screw the rankings.


Yeah remember the one of the first things JR said when CM Punk returned was "...has he been cleared yet? We don't know if he's been medically cleared"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is not even the first time that CM Punk has been squashed on Dynamite. A few months ago, Wardlow completely waxed him and only lost after MJF interfered.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


>


Punk is going away for a long while.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why do you people think they put this on free tv in the first place? It’s part of a story made necessary by reality.
> 
> My theory: Punk isn’t healing up as fast as he and TK had hoped. So they work up this angle where he returns to the ring too soon, ‘re-injures’ himself as a way to respectfully get the title off him after claiming TK wanted him to keep it back when he first got injured. Now he can take all the time he wants to fully heal. They knew it would be a crap match, because IRL he’s still in no condition to work a full match and won’t be for some time, so they threw it on tv now instead of risking another ppv disaster. There’s no other reason why this got thrown together so quickly on free tv.


If he's not healed don't have the match. There's plenty of other guys Mox can have a match with in the meantime. This is just bad booking.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


>


It's true!

MJF and Punk's story has made sense to me all year, nothing has been surprising and none of it was a shoot. Even the unceremonious way the returning veteran Punk took the title from the young workhorse Hangman because he woke up one morning, looked in the mirror, and said he saw a champion staring back at him... Punk knows what he's doing.

I still think MJF holds the title ransom at the end of his contract like Punk did in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Punk is going away for a long while.


I bet you a ¼ of vibranium he's back within the next 10 weeks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> This period of wrestling has been fine, it's just not mainstream.


Average at best. And you have tools like punk that think he's magic when in realty he would be ate a Live any time before it. Bunch of bed waters that would rather play themselves.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I bet you a ¼ of vibranium he's back within the next 10 weeks.


I bet you a quart of The Creek’s moonshine. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> It's true!
> 
> MJF and Punk's story has made sense to me all year, nothing has been surprising and none of it was a shoot. Even the unceremonious way the returning veteran Punk took the title from the young workhorse Hangman just because he woke up one morning, looked in the mirror, and said he saw a champion staring back at him... Punk knows what he's doing.
> 
> I still think MJF holds the title ransom at the end of his contract like Punk did in WWE.


I hear you, I don't think Tony isn't smart enough to play dirt sheets and hardcore fans. But it feels like it would need to be more complex than this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I bet you a quart of The Creek’s moonshine. Lol


Okay

¼lb of vibranium, a Quart of The Creeks moonshine, and a multicultural rainbow of ready and willing curvy sluts because we aren't prejudice is the bet


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Okay
> 
> ¼lb of vibranium, a Quart of The Creeks moonshine, and a multicultural rainbow of ready and willing curvy sluts because we aren't prejudice is the bet


I’ll let you have the sluts. I’m more than happy with my wife’s big fake titties lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I say we go the WWE route, don't let it breathe and return Punk in 2 weeks.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It was a disaster in the moment, no doubt about that.

Their ambitious MJF/Hangman story expects fans to side with AEW, but stepping stones like this run the risk of turning some viewers away before they get to see the conclusion.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

The irony of potentially building up Mox is that they will likely only be building him to go back to WWE down the line. CM Punk, yeah he is never going back lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’ll let you have the sluts. I’m more than happy with my wife’s big fake titties lol


_takes notes_ okay we'll save your whores for the afterlife if you have to wait for Mrs Bdon


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why do you people think they put this on free tv in the first place? It’s part of a story made necessary by reality.
> 
> My theory: Punk isn’t healing up as fast as he and TK had hoped. So they work up this angle where he returns to the ring too soon, ‘re-injures’ himself as a way to respectfully get the title off him after claiming TK wanted him to keep it back when he first got injured. Now he can take all the time he wants to fully heal. They knew it would be a crap match, because IRL he’s still in no condition to work a full match and won’t be for some time, so they threw it on tv now instead of risking another ppv disaster. There’s no other reason why this got thrown together so quickly on free tv.


This is the only explanation really.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> You don’t buy that this is going to lead to more “Punk is pissed and leaving” stories?


I hope this is what Tiny tells the Warner Media exactly this.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Punk got the exact example he needed to be made of, happy to say I suggested it in another thread. Punk isn’t above the company. His crap last week was garbage. Mox deserves to move forward as champion


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Punk: Sorry guys, gotta take care of that body first before working so hard.


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

anyone else think this after mox got the pin?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I think this is a work — the story being that Punk got squashed because he went into business for himself — but I also have a sneaking suspicion that when this is all over Punk is going to do a shoot on AEW and talk about Tony pressuring him to come back early from injury (as VKM did in WWE) and complain about their medical stuff and not caring about the well-being of the wrestlers, etc. … and ultimately say it’s just as bad as WWE was or worse.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

To quote the Hulkster here. 


https://i.redd.it/lnx14e2f3ss11.jpg


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What kind of crazy burial was that? Now we have to deal with cringe Moxley as champ....Looks like Punk is on his way out sadly


guess Punk knows not to try and bury Hangman now xD xD

that aside, no - Punk is not going anywhere

tune in next week to see his reply


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guess Punk knows not to try and bury Hangman now xD xD
> 
> that aside, no - Punk is not going anywhere
> 
> tune in next week to see his reply


Next week?

Do you even watch AEW? The Khan method is to now let it ‘simmer’ until it’s as cold as frozen soup and have Punk come back in October in a protective boot and cut a promo on Hangman blaming him for the loss to Mox as if that made sense and as if it happened yesterday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I think this is a work — the story being that Punk got squashed because he went into business for himself — but I also have a sneaking suspicion that when this is all over Punk is going to do a shoot on AEW and talk about Tony pressuring him to come back early from injury (as VKM did in WWE) and complain about their medical stuff and not caring about the well-being of the wrestlers, etc. … and ultimately say it’s just as bad as WWE was or worse.


Bingo. It is very meta.

We are conditioned to believe u happy wrestlers getting squashed means you’re leaving the territory.

Now Punk is going to be gone for a while.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

He’s not still hurt at all. He came back, people aren’t tolerating this garbage again, his stunt last week was garbage. He’s done. There isn’t a storyline here. He’s done done. Mend some fences maybe but it’s not something punk has in him. His run has been brutal and he’s clearly taken his liberties and Tony shut it down today.
I could be wrong and maybe he learns a lesson but o don’t think this old dog is gonna learn that new trick


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

My question is why wasn't this the main event? Sure irl they knew it'd be short and not satisfying as a main event but in kayfabe they've gone on and on about it being the biggest match in AEW history. In kayfabe they didn't know it'd be a glorified squash so it makes no sense for it not to have gone on last. 

Brock vs Goldberg at Survivor Series 2016 was even shorter than this match but still went on last. If you're gonna bill something as the biggest match in a shows history it's gotta main event. Now you have to worry all the people who specifically tuned in for Moxley vs Punk will have turned after their match ended. Especially if they were disappointed or angry about the finish and length.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really wish Mox would have talked like this was a receipt. “You wanted to shoot on the mic? Well, how does it feel getting dropped on your head and eating those elbows and punches like I’m Mike Jackson, bitch!?”


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> My question is why wasn't this the main event? Sure irl they knew it'd be short and not satisfying as a main event but in kayfabe they've gone on and on about it being the biggest match in AEW history. In kayfabe they didn't know it'd be a glorified squash so it makes no sense for it not to have gone on last.
> 
> Brock vs Goldberg at Survivor Series 2016 was even shorter than this match but still went on last. If you're gonna bill something as the biggest match in a shows history it's gotta main event. Now you have to worry all the people who specifically tuned in for Moxley vs Punk will have turned after their match ended. Especially if they were disappointed or angry about the finish and length.


Yeah, it only makes sense knowing the outcome in advance so the placement signals that the show is predetermined, which makes it harder to suspend disbelief

The other option was to open the show with it, since they couldn't go last with 10 minutes to go (well they could've actually and it would've been better because people would've expected something unusual to happen).

Mid-show was the only other placement to conceal the length of the match, and had the sole advantage over opener by giving a small ratings boost for fans who "stick around" for it but otherwise would've tuned out

AEW prioritised a small viewership retention at the cost of suspension of disbelief

That's not a long-term philosophy that will work out too well... but I can understand they must be anxious to make sure this show is over a million, and they wanted to conceal the match length without having viewers turn off the show if this was the opener and they didn't like what they saw.

It became a tough match to book, when you'd think it should be one AEW's easiest matches to book

I'd have put them on "last" at the start of the last half hour, so the finish is even more unexpected... then announce a surprise 15 minute match between Wardlow and someone interesting to send the fans home happy with the AEW original. Or have Moxley's next opponent in that spot. Mid-show with no anticipation was the worst possible way to go


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

That's what happens when you go into business for yourself.

Great work Tony! Mox is your biggest star


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

what a disgusting disrespect to someone who picked their company over cash luxury WWE. 

what do AEW writers think, that ambrose is Brock ?????


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When he came back he was jumping up and down on the foot like he was fine. Then the two brawls and the promos last week, and then that. It doesn't add up. I don't get it. Okay it's a work...like what? You've just killed the buy rate of your PPV. Punk vs. Mox with both belts up would have done big numbers. Now it's Mox vs someone thrown together in a week who obviously has zero chance in hell of winning since Mox just became God after tonight.


I just..I mean I don't understand. You can't tell me he couldn't have worked a 12-15 min brawl at the PPV and saved the buy rate. Like...no ones talking about that at all seemingly and guys like Bdon are just dominating the conversation with how this is some big "meta work" that's gonna save pro wrestling. Well uh, you went from a massive PPV main event to absolutely nothing. What are they gonna throw Page out there vs. Mox? Lmao wtf.

If he was really seriously still injured why do all those worked shoot comments last week and send fans in a frenzy just to deliver that? That's absolutely bullshit.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

That's not how you do an important burial on free TV. Absolute zero interest in ever seeing CM PUNK back in the ring again after that whether he turns heel or not and I especially don't want to see him against Moxley again.

You don't just bury a guy in Punk's position like that in a slow boring five minute match. They did nothing to make me excited as a fan to see what happens next with Punk.



DZ Crew said:


> How so? He gave Rampage it's highest rating ever, he's over af and his segments draw pretty consistently solid to good ratings.


Hogan did the same for TNA before they almost died...


Hunter's Penis said:


> what a disgusting disrespect to someone who picked their company over cash luxury WWE.
> 
> what do AEW writers think, that ambrose is Brock ?????


I like the guy but he's sloppy as hell and where he is at now is where he will always be. They picked the wrong guy to be their major star.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

wrong thread. whoopsie daisy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> That's now how you do an important burial on free TV. Absolute zero interest in ever seeing CM PUNK back in the ring again after that whether he turns heel or not and I especially don't want to see him against Moxley again.
> 
> You don't just bury a guy in Punk's position like that in a slow boring five minute match. They did nothing to make me excited as a fan to see what happens next with Punk.
> 
> ...


Punk had the company over 1 million viewers on Dynamite as many times as The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes, except they did it while facing multiple weeks of TNT time slot changes.

Needle Mover…


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

What an awful year 2022 has been for World Champions.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fucking Vince Russo strikes again. 

Hope there's a legit reason behind this decision. Otherwise fuck.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

redban said:


> The way he stared back at the ring, with the medical attendants helping him backstage = 100% sympathetic babyface moment


Interesting. I took it as 100% heel turn incoming moment. 

He looked at fans like.. "you fickle pieces of shit, you chanted my name for 7 years begging me to come back so you could turn on me the first chance you got".

CM Punk becoming CM Hogan and terrorizing AEW roster will be justified to the character when it happens.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If this is the end for CM Punk (which I think it could be) then how stupid does Tony Khan look.

- Those comments about Ted Turner and WCW. He's harvested a locker room just as, if not more, toxic where his biggest players want out.

- That media scrum where he lost his shit over Eric Bischoff's facetious CM Punk comment. He lost all his leverage by praising CM Punk to that level in front of the whole world and to his face.

Now the person who he puts the success of the last 12 months (his words) down too wants out. WWE for the first time in 20+ years has the good will of people and is in an unexpected honeymoon phase period. Other promotions are seen as a more lucrative position due to how the influx of signings have been used and the size of the roster.

Its mad to think of all the momentum they had this time last year and how it's been squandered.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This seems like a “I returned too soon” or a “punk is not actually ready and we need to end the interim storyline”. I believe if this is an goodbye Punk situation, they would’ve given us a full match.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

" I’ve never met Ted Turner. It’s very possible Ted Turner is smarter than me, but he didn’t know 1% of what I know about professional wrestling or WCW would still be on TNT/TBS." - PHONY KHAN

The nerve.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, how old are you guys ?
> 
> The more i read you and the more i think you guys are like 10-15 years old....it's not possible that people with a reasoning that weak can be adults
> 
> ...


Exactly this. Whiny fucking wrestling fans always think that a decision was made on the fly, and not part of some long term plan.

Calm the fuck down. Nobody thought “let’s have Mox squash Punk in 2 mins and that’s it.” It’s an ongoing story, let it play out.

Jesus wept. Absolute state of the kids here crying because it wasn’t one hour long.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

izhack111 said:


> The death of AEW begins tonight


BUT BUT BUT I Thought AEW was going to kill the almighty WWE EMPIRE. What happened?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> This seems like a “I returned too soon” or a “punk is not actually ready and we need to end the interim storyline”. I believe if this is an goodbye Punk situation, they would’ve given us a full match.


Exactly. If this was goodbye we wouldn't have gotten 3 replays of title match result. We wouldn't have gotten Mox starting his aftermath promo as "Did you expect anything else?". 

Idk why internet wrestling fans call themselves Smarks anymore.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

lesenfanteribles said:


> I think he came back too soon and he probably wanted to relinquish the championship like he wanted to because he was and probably is still injured in the first place. No reason to keep the title hostage and continue on with this Interim championship thing.


IF AEW was smart they wouldve just vacated the title right away and then have punk rematch when hes healthy but no the Punk fanboys wanted him back so fast LOL. Now looks like they are in the same situation with Boring Rosa and the women’s championship. CM Junks title reign was a bust from day 1 and now Junk fanboys cant stop crying about it.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> I say we go the WWE route, don't let it breathe and return Punk in 2 weeks.


Or go the AEW route and dont mention him for month so some hardcore fans can parade it as the best work ever


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> My theory: Punk isn’t healing up as fast as he and TK had hoped. So they work up this angle where he returns to the ring too soon, ‘re-injures’ himself as a way to respectfully get the title off him after claiming TK wanted him to keep it back when he first got injured.


I can see where you're coming from why that would make sense.. 

The problems I have with this is that it would be a horrible decision to put Punk in the ring like they did tonight if he's not healing as fast as they thought. He's worth too much $$$ for Khan to risk looking like a baffoon injuring him worse in a rush job. We all know how much health drama Punk went through with the WWE. As bad a booker Tony Khan is, I don't think even he would be this careless to make that type of mistake. This was a Kayfabe injury 100%.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why do you people think they put this on free tv in the first place? It’s part of a story made necessary by reality.


Even if true this was a dumb way to execute. 

The problem is Tony Khan's failure to read the room. This wasn't the time to pull this type of crap even if it does make sense in the long run storyline wise. All the WWE positivity, TNT drama, negativity with the company, ect. 


Worst of all, you screwed over the fans tonight......THE CASUAL FAN. The only fans that matter in the long run. The fans that Khan pretends not to care about and just can't admit that he has no idea how to attract them. Despite not being a Punk fan I was hyped up for this match and thought it would at least be enjoyable. Instead you decide to screw over the casual viewers such as myself who tuned in tonight to see a hyped up matchup only to be left with a sloppy five minute match with half of the match consisting of Punk holding his leg in pain. 

If this was a PPV this would be close to finger point of doom territory for me. I'm not going there yet because I'm trying hard to think positive with this company but there ain't much to go on at this point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Interesting. I took it as 100% heel turn incoming moment.
> 
> He looked at fans like.. "you fickle pieces of shit, you chanted my name for 7 years begging me to come back so you could turn on me the first chance you got".
> 
> CM Punk becoming CM Hogan and terrorizing AEW roster will be justified to the character when it happens.


You stole my thoughts. That wasn’t the look of a babyface. That was, “You’re right. I turned my back on you! (think back to MJF’s origin story) And I came back for YOU, and when I was down and out, you cheered the animal that showed me no mercy!”

And MJF returns as the babyface…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

toon126 said:


> Exactly this. Whiny fucking wrestling fans always think that a decision was made on the fly, and not part of some long term plan.
> 
> Calm the fuck down. Nobody thought “let’s have Mox squash Punk in 2 mins and that’s it.” It’s an ongoing story, let it play out.
> 
> Jesus wept. Absolute state of the kids here crying because it wasn’t one hour long.


For what they are trying to accomplish, I kept saying to myself, “If this is a work, Mox should squash him.” I never thought for a second they’d have the balls to through with it.

Mad props to Punk, TK, Mox, and everyone else involved in that call. This show is just getting started.




…when Punk returns, can someone tell him to cut promos without leaning on the 4th wall breaking bullshit?


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

you all are CHILDREN!

It's pretty obvious they are building towards a heel turn for Punk and a come back story for him to win the title at any cost.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> Or go the AEW route and dont mention him for month so some hardcore fans can parade it as the best work ever


Sounds better than the WWE route.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought the match ending was genius and clearly, it is leading into something later on, probably as a heel turn for Punk while unifying the two championships as well. Don't know why people are calling it a burial, Punk started showing signs of injury during the match indicating that he lost due to injury, and Moxley simply took advantage. Whatever way you look at it, Punk could easily turn that loss around and use it to his advantage.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

wrasslin_casual said:


> you all are CHILDREN!
> 
> It's pretty obvious they are building towards a heel turn for Punk and a come back story for him to win the title at any cost.


He will come back with an even longer grey beard and a stable full of his followers. Yawn...Zzzzzz. Dude should just be a manager at this point in his career. His mouth is where the money is.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

I get that it might be a part of the story, but with Moxley being interim champion for a while finally getting to legitimately win the world championship.. they should have given him due props. Why do the commentators need to say did cm punk come back too early. Should give more respect to Moxley, if punk comes to all out v moxley I feel like he’s just going to end up winning the title in Chicago.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

fabi1982 said:


> Or go the AEW route and dont mention him for month so some hardcore fans can parade it as the best work ever


You forgot to mention pass it off as long term storytelling


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Obviously a work if Punk wad quitting for real do you REALLY believe he’d agree with this lol? He’s coming back as a Heel and will take the title back off Super Mox by foul play.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Again, a bunch of overreacting from the posters on the board. We don't know where this is going. Let's allow the angle to play out before we make any judgments. Punk might be injured, he might be punished for his comments last week or he might be on his way out. We don't know the situation but what's important is that they're keeping us engaged in the conversation of the result. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> IF AEW was smart they wouldve just vacated the title right away and then hage punk rematch when hes healthy but noon Punk fanboys wanted him back so fast LOL. Now looks like they are in the same situation with Boring Rosa and the women’s championship. CM Junks title reign was a bust from day 1 and now Junk fanboys cant stop crying about it.


They should have done it in the first place but they didn't.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's obviously still hurt. All the WWE marks think he's gone.......


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Freelancer said:


> He's obviously still hurt. All the WWE marks think he's gone.......


Then why bring him back in the first place? To grab a rating? It was just not neccessary for Punk to keep the title in the first place like many said before.

Looking at the video he doesn't seem hurt all the way down the ramp and while jumping on Mox. So it might be a work, but it is just not very good. Like others have said, probably alot people tuned in tonight to see that matchup and got this. I just watched it on mute and it was just so boring and horrible acting from Punk after the headkick.

Only real surprise was Mox not bleeding, but that doesn't keep people watching.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Then why bring him back in the first place? To grab a rating? It was just not neccessary for Punk to keep the title in the first place like many said before.
> 
> Looking at the video he doesn't seem hurt all the way down the ramp and while jumping on Mox. So it might be a work, but it is just not very good. Like others have said, probably alot people tuned in tonight to see that matchup and got this. I just watched it on mute and it was just so boring and horrible acting from Punk after the headkick.
> 
> Only real surprise was Mox not bleeding, but that doesn't keep people watching.


I think bringing him back was just a knee jerk reaction by TK. It could all be a work, but I'm not sure if they could pull anything good off with it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Recent interviews with both Punk and Khan have addressed the "Punk is unhappy" and "Punk went off script about Hangman" rumours. They're both saying that it's all about pushing storylines and giving people a reason to watch.

Maybe it's a retroactive twist on something that started off real, but it seems like it was, at best, a slight bit of annoyance that was resolved quickly.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone defending that has no idea how a decent Wrestling show should be. Doesn't matter if it's leading to a heel turn, it's a god awful way to do it.

And people saying it's not burying Punk? Wake up. If it wasn't a burial, then someone should have told JR. He was really burying him after the match.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

stevem20 said:


> And people saying it's not burying Punk? Wake up. If it wasn't a burial, then someone should have told JR. He was really burying him after the match.


He was not burying him, he was trying to put the emphasis on Moxley WINNING THE WORLD TITLE and putting him over huge. Taz was covering the Punk side.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Obviously a work if Punk wad quitting for real do you REALLY believe he’d agree with this lol? He’s coming back as a Heel and will take the title back off Super Mox by foul play.


Actually the most hilarious thing is Punk got squashed on Vince McMahon's birthday


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wrasslin_casual said:


> you all are CHILDREN!
> 
> It's pretty obvious they are building towards a heel turn for Punk and a come back story for him to win the title at any cost.


Of course. They know his marks will have the cum buckets ready. Generic predictable round 2 punky heel run incoming. Cry me a fucking river punky.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

"OMG someone lost one match! They're buried!" LOL

The further people fall, the greater the redemption story. Why do so many wrestling fans not understand basic storytelling? The point is, this is an obstacle for CM Punk to overcome. The bigger you make the obstacle, the bigger the payoff when the protagonist is eventually victorious.

This is why so many of the greatest stories in wrestling have been about the babyface losing and losing, and being held down by authority figures for months on end ... until finally getting the win. And, the payoff is even more successful when the fans think they have the upper hand, and are seeing a "real" situation being overcome.

People are trying to twist this into "Punk is being shown as an idiot for coming back too soon", but that doesn't track at all with any other return from injury. People are always praised for coming back while still not 100%, or for returning sooner than expected. This is playing into that idea.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

greasykid1 said:


> "OMG someone lost one match! They're buried!" LOL
> 
> The further people fall, the greater the redemption story. Why do so many wrestling fans not understand basic storytelling? The point is, this is an obstacle for CM Punk to overcome. The bigger you make the obstacle, the bigger the payoff when the protagonist is eventually victorious.
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

On Rampage, they added a fill-in Buddy Matthews match because HOOK's match went too fast. They could've used this same thing again where they start the world title match at 9:30 but then do the shocking quick finish and so they scramble to fill the rest of the time with another match. Maybe throw Wardlow vs Nemeth on early?


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't think he's hurt, I legitimately think this is Tony Khan's idea of a good angle. But it's horrendous for many reasons. Imagine if McMahon or Russo pulled this crap. The reaction from these marks would be totally different.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

toontownman said:


> The irony of potentially building up Mox is that they will likely only be building him to go back to WWE down the line. CM Punk, yeah he is never going back lol.


What makes you think Mox will go back?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

How is it burial or a squash in Punk was fighting on one leg? Besides, you know Punk is going to get his redemption.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk ain't leaving. You think they would bury him and let him go because Adam Page and him were aruging like teenagers? Not a chance.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Still think it's highly 'coincidental' that Punk's last day in WWE was in Cleveland and now people are wondering if it's the same case after AEWs show.... in Cleveland.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a work... But a damn stupid one


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> What makes you think Mox will go back?


No reason to if he has it good. He has hinted at it in the past though and doing what's best for his family. Can't believe he won't go back eventually for another run and shield revival.

Not on the cards anytime soon given his contract.


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

If Punk had won they would have still complained
Wrestling fans are never happy


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

izhack111 said:


> The death of AEW begins tonight


Coming to the WWE Network on Peacock:
"The Rise and Fall of AEW"


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

All I know is this. If WWE pulled what happened on Wednesday people would be losing their damn minds, even if it ended up being brilliant later on. Y’all know it’s true.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Main Headliner said:


> All I know is this. If WWE pulled what happened on Wednesday people would be losing their damn minds, even if it ended up being brilliant later on. Y’all know it’s true.


They already did something similar. I don't remember the IWC reaction to it though, maybe someone can pull up the Survivor Series 2016 thread.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563157432297476100


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

greasykid1 said:


> "OMG someone lost one match! They're buried!" LOL
> 
> The further people fall, the greater the redemption story. Why do so many wrestling fans not understand basic storytelling? The point is, this is an obstacle for CM Punk to overcome. The bigger you make the obstacle, the bigger the payoff when the protagonist is eventually victorious.
> 
> ...



But punks story in real life is him falling, crying and running away. There is no redemption story. But since wrestling is fake and his fans are delusional, we get to play Mabelieve and have him be some magical savor one day that actually won't happen.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> But punks story in real life is him falling, crying and running away. There is no redemption story. But since wrestling is fake and his fans are delusional, we get to play Mabelieve and have him be some magical savor one day that actually won't happen.


No, it will.
It will happen BECAUSE this is fiction.

Your argument is the same as someone saying "Die Hard" wasn't realistic because we all know that Bruce WIllis wouldn't win in a fist fight with anyone. The problem only exists for fans that STILL can't separate wrestling storylines from real life. It's incredible that those people still exist.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

OmegaPunk34 said:


> If Punk had won they would have still complained
> Wrestling fans are never happy


Nah...Mox is literally trash, used to be a fan of his too, but this current version is abysmal


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

greasykid1 said:


> No, it will.
> It will happen BECAUSE this is fiction.
> 
> Your argument is the same as someone saying "Die Hard" wasn't realistic because we all know that Bruce WIllis wouldn't win in a fist fight with anyone. The problem only exists for fans that STILL can't separate wrestling storylines from real life. It's incredible that those people still exist.


there is nothing incredible about already predicting that cm punk is going to turn into a crying entitled heel bitch whining about how the business gave him everything he has now, Fans are just desperate. Hes worst than everyone he insults and yet here we are having him do it. The guy cant wrestle shit anymore either but you know lets not fucking forget we have people calling him the best wrestler ever to happen in this business. It says more about the state of the business with us fans than the wrestlers.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> there is nothing incredible about already predicting that cm punk is going to turn into a crying entitled heel bitch whining about how the business gave him everything he has now, Fans are just desperate. Hes worst than everyone he insults and yet here we are having him do it. The guy cant wrestle shit anymore either but you know lets not fucking forget we have people calling him the best wrestler ever to happen in this business. It says more about the state of the business with us fans than the wrestlers.


Lol you're the most delusional mark on this board and that's saying alot.

And don't bother responding to me because all your post are trash and filled with hate.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> there is nothing incredible about already predicting that cm punk is going to turn into a crying entitled heel bitch whining about how the business gave him everything he has now, Fans are just desperate. Hes worst than everyone he insults and yet here we are having him do it. The guy cant wrestle shit anymore either but you know lets not fucking forget we have people calling him the best wrestler ever to happen in this business. It says more about the state of the business with us fans than the wrestlers.


Again, your issue with Punk is actually with Phil Brooks. This is still not really a good argument for the character to not be champ. And yeah, he's lost a step when it comes to in the ring, but he's still a better storyteller than 90% of the rest.

I've never called Punk the best wrestler in the world. I'm sure some people do, but then some call Hogan the best wrestler ever as well. At the risk of churning out a very old saying, opinions are like assholes - everyone has one, and most of them stink.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Am I the only one who expects some dirtsheet backstage drama report before tomorrow’s Dynamite? Like a well-placed leak ‘omg Punk is unhappy over booking and he may walk, has real nuclear heatz with Mox’ type thing to try to pop a rating again?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Am I the only one who expects some dirtsheet backstage drama report before tomorrow’s Dynamite? Like a well-placed leak ‘omg Punk is unhappy over booking and he may walk, has real nuclear heatz with Mox’ type thing to try to pop a rating again?


Shortly before or after Punk cuts an unscripted promo where he puts his AEW career on the line at All Out.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

RiverFenix said:


> Shortly before or after Punk cuts an unscripted promo where he puts his AEW career on the line at All Out.


I don’t think career vs. belt is big enough.

Better stip:

Punk loses, he retires from AEW and crawls to WWE to publicly beg for a job.

Mox loses, he has to never bleed in a wrestling setting again (not before, during or after a match)

Now THAT would be the kind of stakes that would move the needle.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Saintpat said:


> Am I the only one who expects some dirtsheet backstage drama report before tomorrow’s Dynamite? Like a well-placed leak ‘omg Punk is unhappy over booking and he may walk, has real nuclear heatz with Mox’ type thing to try to pop a rating again?


Hopefully and I'm all for that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nakahoeup said:


> Lol you're the most delusional mark on this board and that's saying alot.
> 
> And don't bother responding to me because all your post are trash and filled with hate.



You can't except it can you. You try believe his run in aew has been good and he can wrestle I'm sure. It's a joke and after he's gone everyone will admit it. I'm going to respond to your message all I want


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

FTR had an interview with DAZN and were asked about Punk - here's what Dax said.



> *DH: *And insecurity. I'm not gonna speak much on it because all that was perfectly put. But I'll tell you this, what's the better headline? 'CM Punk goes into business for himself and shoots on somebody?' Or, 'CM Punk invites Will Hobbs into his locker room and explains to him for 30 minutes what he could have done to better himself for the match earlier?' Or if the headline says, 'CM Punk goes to Danhausen, who came to him and asked for advice, watched his match, and CM Punk gave him notes of advice on what he could do to better the match next time?' Or if Brock Anderson says, 'Hey, do you mind watching our tag match tonight?' CM Punk sits there even though he's got a busy night and watches it and says, 'Hey, come into my locker room. Anybody else want to come into my locker room? Let's talk about this.'


Definitely doesn't sound like a dick.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

Good Bunny said:


> If I had to guess, Punk wanted to put Mox over as thee guy, undisputed, and not an interim champ
> 
> Just wish they crowned a new champ from the start instead of the whole interim deal. Jesus this is gonna hurt Punk and the company, no matter how many people like Mox
> 
> Punk’s reign was a bust


well i think his whole return was a bust. thats just me. i think first of all if hes gonna return to wrestling it should have been wwe despite him hating them or whatever. the aew run sucked to me and i like to give things a chance but its like he returned and started facing guys like john silver. usually when a big star returns in wwe at least they are in a main event match but cm punk took the build myself back role which i find as weak like he didnt think he deserved to be in the top when he first came. then he finally wins the belt and now he loses it. to me he didnt really have a comeback moment he would have had in wwe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GDGamer said:


> FTR had an interview with DAZN and were asked about Punk - here's what Dax said.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't sound like a dick.


The guy himself admits he can be a dick. You can be a dick to some and great to others, look at Hogan.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GDGamer said:


> FTR had an interview with DAZN and were asked about Punk - here's what Dax said.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't sound like a dick.


Come on now, you cannot just go against the narrative like that!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563157432297476100


It is definitely leading to a heel turn - he's tried to be nice but has gradually looked more and more like shit (like that hobo beard) and will turn into a complete dick and piss everybody off

I hope so anyway


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Stadhart said:


> It is definitely leading to a heel turn - he's tried to be nice but has gradually looked more and more like shit (like that hobo beard) and will turn into a complete dick and piss everybody off
> 
> I hope so anyway


He's been a condescending prick his entire return and has basically been called out on it by three of the companies top faces. It's not coincidental.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uncle Iroh said:


> He's been a condescending prick his entire return and has basically been called out on it by three of the companies top faces. It's not coincidental.


He's a condescending prick. Danielson's a judgmental prick. Maybe they'll team up before they eventually have a feud.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> He's a condescending prick. Danielson's a judgmental prick. Maybe they'll team up before they eventually have a feud.


They're cut from the same Ring of Honor cloth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uncle Iroh said:


> They're cut from the same Ring of Honor cloth.


They were my two favorites back then, with Danielson being my absolute favorite. I was a huge ROH fan back then, but cooled once Danielson left.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Being an asshole is part of who he is whether the cameras are on or off. Back when he used to do Indies he'd treat the fans at PWG like shit when most all the other guys were cool or at least civil. Colt Cabana is a great guy. I always picture him smiling while Punk looked miserable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The guy himself admits he can be a dick. You can be a dick to some and great to others, look at Hogan.


Maybe Omega and the Bucks should be pricks more often, so that they can get those _18k extra viewers on average that Punk as the focal point has provided to Dynamite compared to 2021. _


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Again, your issue with Punk is actually with Phil Brooks. This is still not really a good argument for the character to not be champ. And yeah, he's lost a step when it comes to in the ring, but he's still a better storyteller than 90% of the rest.
> 
> I've never called Punk the best wrestler in the world. I'm sure some people do, but then some call Hogan the best wrestler ever as well. At the risk of churning out a very old saying, opinions are like assholes - everyone has one, and most of them stink.












“Everybody wants to be champion until you have to do champion shit!”

…like grow the audience.


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> View attachment 131768
> 
> 
> “Everybody wants to be champion until you have to do champion shit!”
> ...


You keep posting this same one show rating - can you at least grab a few more data points (say 10) and include PPVs pre/post punk? I randomly picked a rating from two weeks ago - Punk and danielson have a clearly impacted the ratings in a good way while the elite had one of the lowest ratings on the show for a Kenny Omega "shock" return.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GDGamer said:


> You keep posting this same one show rating - can you at least grab a few more data points (say 10) and include PPVs pre/post punk? I randomly picked a rating from two weeks ago - Punk and danielson have a clearly impacted the ratings in a good way while the elite had one of the lowest ratings on the show for a Kenny Omega "shock" return.
> View attachment 131779


You show one episode.

30+ episodes from 2021 and 2022, and The Needle Mover “grew” the audience…a whopping 18k viewers. Wow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GDGamer said:


> You keep posting this same one show rating - can you at least grab a few more data points (say 10) and include PPVs pre/post punk? I randomly picked a rating from two weeks ago - Punk and danielson have a clearly impacted the ratings in a good way while the elite had one of the lowest ratings on the show for a Kenny Omega "shock" return.
> View attachment 131779


Heh. It just dawned on me that Punk and Mox’s live promo AT THE OPENING OF THE SHOW…still couldn’t net the highest quarter hour since the debut. Not even reach as high as Twinkletoes and HangNail’s live promo…in the final quarter hour. 










Needle Mover!!


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Heh. It just dawned on me that Punk and Mox’s live promo AT THE OPENING OF THE SHOW…still couldn’t net the highest quarter hour since the debut. Not even reach as high as Twinkletoes and HangNail’s live promo…in the final quarter hour.
> 
> View attachment 131781
> 
> ...


Omega is underrated on the mic.


----------

